# Info on "The Reliance"



## jkoll42 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi all

My mom has her bike from when she was young and is trying to find out more info about it.  Photo set is http://www.flickr.com/photos/jkoll/sets/72157627269076902/

I am trying to help her out since she has no idea how to use a computer.  I have been big into MTB since I was young but know nothing about classic bikes so I am turning to you folks in hopes of some help.  She is very interested in the history of things so any info would be great - it really reminds her of her childhood.  For my own knowledge (so she doesn't do something stupid with it) are these bikes collectible over sentimental value?  Her family was not wealthy so I assume it is a fairly pedestrian bike, but on the off chance it is actually worth something I want to be sure she doesn't decide to give it away!  

Thanks in advance, I am an active member of many forums so I know how it can get annoying for a first poster to just come in trying to glean information.

Jon


----------

